#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Ищу мантры Хаягривы из Намчо

## Александр Панасенко

В 2002 году на ретрите в Крыму Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче передал лунг на мантры Хаягривы из Намчо Мингьюра Дордже,братья кто знает что-нибудь об этом и может поделится знанием?

----------

